# anyone with certified CARES salousi?



## bigwaverider (Jan 3, 2012)

The more and more I look into salousi the more and more junk I see. I have a 55 set aside for a species only tank if I can find some CARES fish. Would love to be involved in trying to help out. Let me know if you have some and would be willing to help me start my cares salousi tank.. Thanks.


----------



## Cichlidman14 (Jul 17, 2013)

I am in the process of a 29 gallon tank wih saulosi. I can post pics of my aqua scape if u want. I am hoping to breed them.


----------



## kuni (Nov 8, 2009)

Quick note: There is no such thing as "certified CARES fish".

You may have meant "fish from a colony registered with CARES", but do keep in mind that the CARES organization itself does not verify or certify the fish in the colony.

If you want high-quality fish, I recommend getting them from a breeder with a reputation for quality fish. For a popular fish like saulosi, this may or may not involve getting them from a registered CARES colony.

Regardless of where you get your fish from, once you are confident they are what they're supposed to be, I encourage you to register them with CARES.


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

You can get in touch with the CARES program and Leslie and Claudia can put you in touch with breeders that have registered colonies. Just be patient as i know they are busy people and they will not get back to you overnight.


----------

